# Bluetooth Operation



## ttdjp (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting the JHP bluetooth kit.

I assume that when using it for handsfree cell phone calls the cars speakers are used for the callers voice.

My cell phone (Samsung D600) has an mp3 player and i'm wondering if i can use it as an mp3 player via bluetooth to play music over the stereo as well?

Has anyone tried this? Is it even possible?

Any info / comments appreciated!

Dave.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Best thing to do is shoot Matthew at JHP an e-mail -- although the scenario you're discussing does sound right.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

I have the JHP (actually GM and Blaupunkt) Bluetooth. Also am an engineer in the Telecom business. I can tell you that Bluetooth has many different functions, but as far as sending MP3 music it's not meant for that, unfortunately. When you activate it, it's clearly set for the phone function as it says "Voice In" on the display of the Blaupunkt headunit, not to mention that the activation button has a telephone icon printed on it.


Hope that helps.

Jim Miller

'06 M6, 18", Phantom Black Metalic, JHP Bluetooth, JHP gauge pack
'02 Saab 9-5 Aero SportWagon, mildly modified
'93 Saab 900 Turbo Commemorative Edition #116 of 325, heavily modified, restored.
'91 Saab 900 Turbo Special Edition Convertible, Restored.


----------

